# what do you use to feed your rats/mice



## rockethead (Apr 20, 2013)

i'm trying to find out what everyone uses to feed there breeding rats to cut cost.
bulk suppliers or different types of food that is good for there health or just to fatten there rats.
i use peas,corns,beans, fresh carrots, low salt dry dog food cause can not find cheap bulk rat pellets.
does anyone on aps make there own rat pellets i have seen this on you tube but not tried it.
feel free to give any ideas


----------



## saximus (Apr 20, 2013)

Try farm supplies places around your area. My local one actual has proper rodent pellets but if they don't have that they will almost certainly have Bio-Mare. It's a horse feed but perfectly suitable for rodents. Just makes their tubs smell like a stable


----------



## Ekans (Apr 20, 2013)

I feed my rats on Cummins, I get it for about $1.50 a kilo


----------



## rockethead (Apr 20, 2013)

what is cummins i should just google it and where do you buy it?


----------



## congo_python (Apr 20, 2013)

I make a mix of biomare x1 bag, YS rat pellets x 1 bag and 4 scoops of dry dog food ( scoop for stock feed about a kilo a scoop ) and they thrive on it.


----------



## Starter (Apr 21, 2013)

If you have many rats to feed: Ask the managers of the restaurants or company canteens in your neighbourhood whether they would give the leftovers from their guest's plates to your rats. You will have to provide suitable containers to pop the food in, and pick them up at least twice a week. This is a good way to get really good food FOR FREE, and you help the restaurant to reduce their garbage removal costs. (I remember my grandmother doing this for her piglets - and she used to select the best pieces from those leftovers to feed her own family ... I must add that our family was very poor at those times, and any piece of meat in that pasta with sauce and some veggies was true luxury).


----------



## timantula (Apr 21, 2013)

I mix feed my rats, cummins pellets, science diet dry dog food (small amounts), frozen mixed veges, chicken wings, and meal worms in winter..


----------



## Starter (Apr 21, 2013)

timantula said:


> I mix feed my rats, cummins pellets, science diet dry dog food (small amounts), frozen mixed veges, chicken wings, and meal worms in winter..



As I said: Rats will eat almost anything. Personally, I believe that for most (or perhaps all) species a mixed diet provides the best nutrition.


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 21, 2013)

I use science diet dog food that I get cheap from a supplier who gets all the damaged bags cheaply , frozen veggies a couple of times a week and some fresh veggies a couple of times a week. I do not have a really large set up and I do not really count the cost because I enjoy breeding rats and it isn't so much to save money. You need to work out your reason for breeding rats and work out what food will work for the rats and your needs.


----------



## Ekans (Apr 21, 2013)

I live in sydney, I get my cubes from enfield produce, they also freight but not sure what areas. It's great cause you can get bulk for cheap. You can get 20kg for $27.00 at the moment which is great if you have a big set up. I have roughly 20 adults at the moment and it jumps up to about 40 with babies (I'm only small scale) and I get it in 5kg bags and that lasts me for a couple of months. If you want to make sure your rats are getting all they need to eat without any waste I would suggest making some hoppers. Means the little buggers can't stash the food and it doesn't go to waste. If you want I can also show you how I make my hoppers  I don't mind making a thread for future rat/mouse breeders, if there isn't one already.

My home mix consists of no name puffed rice, corn flakes, a good quality dry dog food, a good quality dry pasta (I know it may sound silly but crap pasta tastes like crap and the rats know it) and a guinea pig/rabbit forage mix which has a nice range of nuts and seeds for stimulation, since it only makes up a small portion of their diet the home mix lasts a while. Plus they get left overs, fresh fruit and veggies (I just buy a couple extra of what I get myself).


----------



## Ekans (Apr 21, 2013)

Cummins Millings can also go by the name of McManus Rodent cubes


----------



## Bananapeel (Apr 21, 2013)

Ekans said:


> If you want I can also show you how I make my hoppers  I don't mind making a thread for future rat/mouse breeders, if there isn't one already.



Would you mind making a thread about this and any other things you do for the rats? 

Sorry if its a hassle. Only if you want. It could be very helpful as I may get into it soon on a very small scale and not primarily for reptile food.

Thanks very much


----------



## Ekans (Apr 21, 2013)

Not a hassle at all


----------



## sharky (Apr 21, 2013)

I myself own a rattery  (I don't breed as snake food)

I feed my guys Cummins in rat hoppers along with fresh fruit and veg daily. Hoppers are super easy to make! (And this way they don't stash away all the food ) 

I highly recommend feeding Cummins or proper mouse cubes. Compare the sizes of rats fed on this to those who eat Rabbit/Guinea Pig pellets and mixes....the difference is amazing! I find Rats fed on Cummins/mouse cubes grow to much healthier size and weight caompared to those who aren't which usually grow quite slow and don't reach a large adult size. They can grow up to twice as big as those fed on seed mixes, etc. 

Along with pellets they should be offered fresh veg. and fruits but some fruits and veg can make them quite sick so do be careful!  I also find feeding all naturual yoghurt, cheese and bok choi to nursing and prego females does well (Get larger/healthier litters too in my experience). Along with bigger litters the female also fares better with the extra calcium. Which means she will be able to breed more/sooner because she has a much better 'recovery' condition 
Just my little insight, hope it helped?


----------



## rockethead (Apr 21, 2013)

ekans what else do you do with your hoppers
please help any other ideas very helpful on breeding rats /mice


----------



## Jungletrans (Apr 22, 2013)

I shop at a stock feed place . 20kg rodent cubes + 20kg thorough , working horse mix + 20kg wild bird seed . This costs around $60 , $1 per kg . Then they get any bread , fruit , vegies etc that is a bit stale . Add a few table scraps and you get 100's of rats very cheaply . Sometimes I will sell 30 live wieners for $2 ea which makes their food free ;]


----------

